# Sneezing and your V's reaction



## AcadianTornado (Jul 30, 2012)

Hi everyone,

Curious to know if your Vs do the same as W does when someone sneezes in the house...
This little bugger will run up to whomever sneezed and will try to ''heal'' him by licking his face incessantly! It never fails!!!

He almost acts like an MD who wants to heal the ''sneezer'' as fast as he can!

Funny guy! ;D


----------



## Claire (May 21, 2012)

I sneezed yesterday and Liesel (12 weeks old) stared at me for a moment, then came racing up to me and threw herself at my face, trying to climb on my head and lick my face at the same time. Not sure if it was a "healing" attempt or just an attack... She does seem slightly worried when it happens!


----------



## Kay92 (Oct 19, 2012)

Chuck gets scared when someone sneezes and will do anything to get away from you. with Riley it depends on who sneezes and how loud they do it. When I sneeze he gets really excited and barks at me....


----------



## Beachrat (Dec 1, 2010)

Oh my gosh, we have to warn everyone who comes in the house that if they happen to sneeze, Henry will run over at mach speed and try to give their heads a thorough sniff examination. I never thought it worth mentioning because I thought it was so out there. VERY rarely if we want his attention and he's distracted, we will fake sneeze and he'll come running.


----------



## lilyloo (Jun 20, 2012)

Ruby doesn't care much when we sneeze. Our Bengal cat, however...lets out a pitiful meow when someone sneezes. I think we're saying something offensive in cat language by sneezing....


----------



## AcadianTornado (Jul 30, 2012)

Funny, we also have a bengal cats ... but no pitiful meows here... just W awakening with unholy face liking to cure us from the sneezing!


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Aca - the answer is this - a sneezes come out at the speed of a force 3 tornado - Very sensitive to an animals senses !


----------



## AcadianTornado (Jul 30, 2012)

Lilyloo, this pic's for you


----------



## AcadianTornado (Jul 30, 2012)

And this one too..


----------

